# Who Is?



## johan (5/1/16)

This guy (petercd) must be from S.A as the picture depicts a Vapour Mountain e-juice? I hope he is a member on this forum, if so kindly reveal yourself.

source: http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-a-Custom-Box-mod-e-cig/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (5/1/16)

Yes his forum nic is bluejeanz or something. Can't tag on tapatalk, unfortunately 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (5/1/16)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Yes his forum nic is bluejeanz or something. Can't tag on tapatalk, unfortunately
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep @blujeenz 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/attachments/coffee-x-2-main-jpg.40225/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (5/1/16)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/give-away-charlies-label-tee-what-are-you-vaping-today.t15924/page-2

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (5/1/16)

Thanks guys, now I also know its our own famous @blujeenz - nobody tells me nothing .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (5/1/16)

johan said:


> Thanks guys, now I also know its our own famous @blujeenz - nobody tells me nothing .


And I have had the pleasure of meeting him. And hold that mod and take a toot!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (5/1/16)

johan said:


> This guy (petercd) must be from S.A as the picture depicts a Vapour Mountain e-juice? I hope he is a member on this forum, if so kindly reveal yourself.
> 
> source: http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-a-Custom-Box-mod-e-cig/
> 
> View attachment 42448


Yip thats me, petercd on Instructables.
When I did a search back in October there was a lack of DIY box mods, let alone safe ones, so I decided to change all that, my little contribution to vaping.
Thought Id give our local Capetonian mixologist some international exposure while I was at it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------

